# Urban homestead for sale western washington



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

Craftsman style home recently updated. 3br/2-1/2ba over 1700 sq ft nestled on a quiet family oriented cul-de-sac. Within walking distance to Island lake park, convenience store/gas station, and kitsap bus lines. Just out of town but close enough for amenities. Low utilities with all gas appliances, well insulated so it stays warm in the winter and cool in the summer, dual wood/gas fireplace, ceiling fans, huge covered dbl deck overlooking your private forest with access from the master bedroom, wood wrapped dbl pane windows, 2 raised garden beds, herb garden, fruit trees, berries, plenty of wildlife about, abundant garage storage, garden shed, very private. Pics by request.


----------



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought since no one was responding to my post that some pics might help. A price would be good too. Zillow appraises it at $252k but I will take $215k. Instant equity. I am relocating back east and motivated. All the yard and garden tools stay...mower, blower, pressure washer, aluminum ladder, lots of other stuff as well.


http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/13563-Huntley-Pl-NW-Silverdale-WA-98383/23458901_zpid/#{scid=hdp-site-map-bubble-address}


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

0.15 acres is hardly a homestead.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I believe he called it an "urban homestead," eh?

There is a house I pass as I go through town ... their lot probably is .15 acres (or less ... it's a TINY yard!) and they have more packed into that space than is imaginable. Peach and fig trees, grape vines, vertically staked tomatoes. Potted trees and container plants all along the sidewalk. Flowers, too. 

I've often thought that they do more with their little plot than I do with 4 acres!


----------



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> I believe he called it an "urban homestead," eh?
> 
> There is a house I pass as I go through town ... their lot probably is .15 acres (or less ... it's a TINY yard!) and they have more packed into that space than is imaginable. Peach and fig trees, grape vines, vertically staked tomatoes. Potted trees and container plants all along the sidewalk. Flowers, too.
> 
> I've often thought that they do more with their little plot than I do with 4 acres!


You've got the wrong house. I don't even live near town.


----------



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cyngbaeld said:


> 0.15 acres is hardly a homestead.


The .15 acres is wrong. Doesn't take into account the vast woodlot behind the house.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

LOL, I wasn't saying it was your house ... just that a lot can be done on a small property!

I've always admired urban homesteaders. :thumb:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Urban homesteading is about the only way to do it around here. I live a couple of towns over from the OP. They are selling 34 acres on my road. Large portion of it is down in this huge ravine and absolutely unuseable. They are asking 1.4 MILLION dollars for it! Someone else is offering 1.5 acres "for subdivision in to 10 residental lots!" TEN lots on one and a half acres! Seriously? WOW! 

The price the OP is asking for the house is very, very good for this area. 
He should have no trouble selling. 


Cindyc.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well, mercy sakes, child! I'd sell you my 8.28 acres with a tin mansion for under 100k! LOL


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

virtuousman said:


> The .15 acres is wrong. Doesn't take into account the vast woodlot behind the house.


How many acres are deeded?


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Nothing is selling in W WA. My house is up for sale (since the beginning of Aug) and absolutely no interest. My realtor said no-one was even looking at houses never mind buying them. I am just outside Lacey, WA - semi-rural, 6 miles from Safeway and Lowes, 1,848 sq ft, 3 bed, 2 bath, on half an acre. All this for $139,900 - and nothing going on.:shrug::grump:

Limey


----------

